# Important - Please Read!



## Sean Adams

We have created this new forum to help those who are new to this industry. We have also created this forum so that the commercial snow removal discussions do not get bogged down with similar questions on a regular basis.

If you are considering getting into the snow and ice industry, or are brand new to the industry and have a question or want to posts your thoughts, this is the place to do it.

The site Pro's will help you along the way and answer questions they can help you with. You should also use the search feature of this site. There are literally thousands of amazing discussions regarding just about every topic this industry has to offer.

Please appreciate this forum that is set up specifically for the beginner. Also, please respect the site professionals and not post your initial questions in the other forums just becasue you think you may receive more attention or more answers.


----------



## karl klein

sean, i am glad to see this forum here and think it will help the new guys out alot with there stating off questions.


----------



## Sean Adams

Don't thank me Karl....it was your idea.


----------



## gerryF350

*Boss*

I am considering getting a Boss plow,does anyone have an opinion on them versus fisher


----------



## JOECROW

*Boss Vs. Fisher*

Gerryf350,
Just Joined The Forum Today. I've Been Shopping Hard For A Plow For My 01 F250 Supercab Superduty. I 'm A Firefighter And The City I Work For Has 3 Plow Trucks With Fisher Plows. A Bunch Of Guys On The Job Plow And All But One Use Fisher. One Uses A Boss 8 Footer And He Likes It Alot. The Truck Side Mount Seems Low And I See Some Around With Strike Damage. Not Sure If Its Driver Or Equipment At Fault.
I Am Looking For Input On Trip Edge Vs Non Trip Edge And Brand Problems. Curtis Is Made In Worcester And I Went To The Factory Store Monday. They Only Had Non Trip Plows And I Wanted To Compare Their Offerings. They Had A Few Used Units As Well.


----------



## Dupesy

I know that Curtis does offer plows with a trip edge. I've seen them at one of my local retailers. I've only worked with Fisher plows, but can attest that Curtis' spreaders are top notch. I haven't heard anything either way on their plows, but they appear fairly rugged.


----------



## csatom

Sean Adams said:


> We have created this new forum to help those who are new to this industry. We have also created this forum so that the commercial snow removal discussions do not get bogged down with similar questions on a regular basis.
> 
> If you are considering getting into the snow and ice industry, or are brand new to the industry and have a question or want to posts your thoughts, this is the place to do it.
> 
> The site Pro's will help you along the way and answer questions they can help you with. You should also use the search feature of this site. There are literally thousands of amazing discussions regarding just about every topic this industry has to offer.
> 
> Please appreciate this forum that is set up specifically for the beginner. Also, please respect the site professionals and not post your initial questions in the other forums just becasue you think you may receive more attention or more answers.


Hi Sean. I just became a member today, and so naturally read this thread as one of my first. To start... I would like to thank you for the site, and let you know that it has been extremely helpful, informative, and easy to use... I plan on being here alot in the future.

I think that a forum specifically designed for those of us who are new to plowing is an excellent idea, and it is exactly what I was looking for. Something else I was looking for right off the bat was a way to search for posts by geographical location. I couldnt seem to find a way unless the location was posted in the topic, and was thinking that user-location based topics would be a great option (regardless of the topic). If there is such a thing on this site, can someone please show me, and If not, would you consider it an option for expanding the site in the future? Thanks for your time.


----------



## CompCo's

*Thanks to all...*

Became a registered member today and just wanted to take the time to thank all of the knowledgeable and I might add exceptional individuals who take the time to help and assist others new to the industry via this forum.

Thank you... your efforts are appreciated.

As a result of reading the posts on this site, coupled with the fact I have been paying out "Big Bucks" over the years to have my (Business) lot plowed etc., I recently purchased a new 2500HD Chevy truck w/plow. I have expanded my existing business of Printing/Copying Service to include Snowplow, Bobcat & Dump Truck Services as well. What a combination HA!

Again, thank you all for your various posts etc...I just wished I had read all the negative posts concerning Meyers Plows....HA!


----------



## Mi Plow & Salt

*Mi Plow & Salt*

I am new, this will be our first year, and I cannot wait. This is an amazing site and I want to thank those that run this and those that take time to answer questions. There is almost too much info, and thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Sean Adams

There are great people at this site who really go out of their way to help one another and that is why this is the best snow and ice community there is. Glad to have you here and enjoy.


----------



## Don Butman

*New To Business - Northern VA*

I'm new to the business and am looking for some estimating information. Without spending any more money, can anyone provide or direct me to a site where I can find out the average number of snow events and ice events in the northern Virginia area? I've been searching the internet, but the closest I get are some pay sites. In particular, I would like it broken out to show average number of snow events per month and separately, average number of ice events per month.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Alynch

gerryF350;219006 said:


> I am considering getting a Boss plow,does anyone have an opinion on them versus fisher


BOSS has a pretty good website comparing their product with others. Attaching and detaching the BOSS plow is too simple. Flip two levers and flip a swithc. The BOSS heavy duty seems better constructed, ie momre braces and springs.


----------



## owl

*Dirt vs Pave*

I have a blizzard 720LT and it does a good job on paved driveways but the past 2 seasons I have picked up more dirt drives and I have to crawl to not trip the plow. Have adjusted the springs all the way and lower the shows but it is still a problem. A guy came in with a small blade fisher LD on a toyota and sipped around. Will fisher LD be better for my set of customers 60% dirt-40% paved?
OWL


----------



## Gatekeepers

hi i am new to the site as well. I have a 97 chevy tahoe. I also have a sno-way plow 8inc will that work on my truck?


----------



## Whitehead

*I made it...*

*Yes I was told of this site yesterday and thought to take a look this morn... On a local board I ask some questions to bring some answers and it was a mess...

With putting word out to the area of Wisconsin I wanted a trailer and a blower to be able to clear our small place, and to get stuff to fix and sell or keep for self with the trailer...

Nothing happened for a couple of weeks and then all of a sudden I have 3 trailers and 5 blowers...

On the way home from getting the three blowers I thought you dope, considering you used to do blowing and hauling why don't you slow the building of the other business's and get a hauling and blowing biz started...

Now the following day I thought what about the wet whites as the blowers clog and should be pushed...

So I found a email 15 minutes later of a guy that had a 1994 Polaris 400 that needed work... I borrowed $500 from a friend and kicked in the $325 and went and got it as a 42" blade was thrown in...

I made some fliers in word format and took them out today and am thinking, what now...

I love America...* ussmileyflagussmileyflag I am glad I found some other Whiteheads...


----------



## Gatekeepers

wait for the snow to come and watch the money flow in.


----------



## johnandrews5

Hello, 

I am new to this forum, I used to plow about 10 yrs ago. going to get back into it. I have an 05 f250 diesel, looking at the boss & fisher, should I get an 8', 8.5', or 9' ? will probably do multiple residential driveways & maybe small store parking lot. Thanks


----------



## 76Ford

Hi i am new to this site i work for a landscaping company in Seattle, i am not working bec of the snow. My old boss wants to plow snow with a case 580. We are looking right now at 15 house all in a row. How much should we charge? When i grow up in MI some one told me he was charging $50 a drive and that was for drives ways that were 1 car length long and 2 car length's wide. And these drive ways that we are looking at are like 15 feet long. Any help would be appreciated thanks.
The snow is 2 feet deep by the way. He lives in Shomish.


----------



## timebomb

*looking for plow*

I am looking for some good insight on what kind of plow to put on my 98 Ram 1500 5.9L, has an 8ft bed if that matters..


----------



## zztarg

gerryF350;219006 said:


> I am considering getting a Boss plow,does anyone have an opinion on them versus fisher


I went with Curtis because of the proximity of the factory. If anything ever breaks, they are a 15 minute drive away. I'm very happy with the plow and getting it on and off is literally a 30 second operation.

The others are good plows as well (I've use Fisher's previously), but I figured that parts availability was key.

It also helped that Curtis took care of me right away and the other brands dealers in the area were backlogged.


----------



## jenton

gerryF350;219006 said:


> I am considering getting a Boss plow,does anyone have an opinion on them versus fisher


all i run are boss plows. they have served me well over the years, no problems to speak of.


----------



## jenton

We all run something different. What u need to is find out who your most local distributers are and then pick one. No one is better than the other. Its the service after the sale. Except for meyers lets face it the are a homeowner plow, boss, western, curtis, snow way they are all good plows


----------



## Snowaway

jenton;729504 said:


> We all run something different. What u need to is find out who your most local distributers are and then pick one. No one is better than the other. Its the service after the sale. Except for meyers lets face it the are a homeowner plow, boss, western, curtis, snow way they are all good plows


Meyers is not a home owner plow. In this town 75% of the plows are Meyer. BOSS is catching up though.


----------



## BOSSMAN9

Have u considered western plows?ive hadem for 17 years with good results


----------



## BOSSMAN9

What anyone else charges is not a factor unless you cannot market your price,which only you can determine


----------



## BOSSMAN9

With the added weight of the diesel,i would opt for a 7'6" .much easier on front end components


----------



## fourthcoastcont

We have all Fisher V plows do yourself a favor and get one

Curtis is nice the frist year or two, or if you drop your plow each time your done, But the controls at ground level in the salt and slush is a bad idea!!!!!!!


----------



## Agent Orange

I guess I'll introduce myself..Scott here..I'm not looking to get into the buisness big time or anything. I'm semi retired and teach motorcycle school in the summer, I have a shared driveway that is about 1/4 mile long,my neighbor has a plow but not a clue. Last year I couldn't hardly find anyone that wanted to waste their time on a residential drive,so I just bought a Western HTS plow to do my drive but I'm hoping to defray some of the cost of it by doing some local residential drives( and maybe make some off season money)..this place looked like a good place to learn some things..Thanks.


----------



## plow guys

*new business in ma*

hi,
i just bought 2 older plow trucks. 1 is a f250 hd 1997 and the other is a 95 f350 dump. how big of sanders can i put on these trucks and how do you price out my jobs. what is the ging rate for plowing in mass or nh


----------



## jenton

Well in nj we pay 75 an hour for trucks and 100 for salt trucks. As far as price for salting we charge 200 a ton applied


----------



## Kargoz

*New Kid on the block, HELP!!*

Hi, I have plowed before for a landscaping company, and now I own my own truck and plow and want to do some plowing this season to earn a few dollars since I lost my job. My question is......seeing that there are tons of people out there doing this...what is my best bet in selling my services? I am willing to do residential driveways and small business parking lots, and even school and larger lots. I have one truck, I am one guy. Help me in getting myself rolling. Any comments will be appreciated. thanks George


----------



## buckwheat_la

Kargoz;871382 said:


> Hi, I have plowed before for a landscaping company, and now I own my own truck and plow and want to do some plowing this season to earn a few dollars since I lost my job. My question is......seeing that there are tons of people out there doing this...what is my best bet in selling my services? I am willing to do residential driveways and small business parking lots, and even school and larger lots. I have one truck, I am one guy. Help me in getting myself rolling. Any comments will be appreciated. thanks George


time to start looking for a company to sub for, you are too late to really get into contracts now, if 1-2 contracts come up, then take them.


----------



## Matt400

*Newbie with some questions*

Hey there,
Been reading here for a while now trying to learn all I can but want to participate so time to post some questions-
What are the best months on pricing for a new plow purchase?

I have narrowed my choice to ether a Boss Super Duty or Western Pro or ProPlus straight blade so am looking for a convenience comparison in the way the SmartHitch 2 works vs the UltraMount?
Also curious to know about the differences in the under hood components between these two and if the Westerns "pivot bar" feature is a super idea or one that's not really needed?

Thanks in advance for any advise


----------



## grandview

Try in the early summer. Most of the time the don't give discounts.


----------



## Matt400

Thanks, makes sense. I see there are few distributors in our area so not allot of competition.


----------



## FisherVMan

If you get storm that avg 4-8" and are going to plow mostly paved drives almost any plow you choose its going to do it for you ........
If you are going to plow unpaved drives or lots and commonly get drops of snow of a foot or more you better buy a plow with a trip edge and not a trip blade plow.
What ever you get good luck plowing!


----------



## schockservices

*Boss vs the others*

I like the boss had it for 4 years now 9'2" power vee next season i will upgrade to an xt I do alot of township roads and small towns with gravel roads and love the versatility of my boss, I had a western before and each breed has its place I guess i'm just biased I I have mine on an 01 dodge ram.wesport


----------



## Charles

Sean Adams;213941 said:


> *We have created this new forum to help those who are new to this industry. We have also created this forum so that the commercial snow removal discussions do not get bogged down with similar questions on a regular basis.
> *
> If you are considering getting into the snow and ice industry, or are brand new to the industry and have a question or want to posts your thoughts, this is the place to do it.
> 
> The site Pro's will help you along the way and answer questions they can help you with. You should also use the search feature of this site. There are literally thousands of amazing discussions regarding just about every topic this industry has to offer.
> 
> Please appreciate this forum that is set up specifically for the beginner. Also, please respect the site professionals and not post your initial questions in the other forums just becasue you think you may receive more attention or more answers.


Reminder: See above in bold type in particular. So no need for the use the search or this has been post 100 times etc disclaimers


----------



## Thesnowpusher

cool, im from NY new member


----------



## BigshotZR

new to the site and was wondering if any of the you vets could help me I have an older meyers plow that I got a few years back not sure what year probably around late 70's to early 80's I do know that it was originally for a jeep but I would like to fab it to fit my 99' zr2 s10 and was wondering if anyone had any prior experience with this kind of fab or know what I might have to do to make it fit.


----------



## grandview

Try and post in the Meyer plow forum for more help.


----------



## SnowMan87

*need some advise*

hello im new to snow removal and and a few ?'s.... i have a 2000 dodge ram 2500 with 179000 miles on it need to get rid of the money hole. what is the best truck to plow with.. a 2006 f250,or a 2006 chevey silverado 2500HD? thanks for you help and look forward to hearing from the pros


----------



## schockservices

*new guy*

I have a 2001 dodge ram 2500 with 189000 miles on it and 5 plus years of plowing with a 9'2" boss steel power v mainly do township roads gravel and two cities with it. How well was the truck taken care of before you got it. I think everybody has there breeds of truck I have seen some nice fords and chevy trucks on here I just like my rams nothing against anyone else.


----------



## alldayrj

Does anyone know the difference between snow pushers, which makes are a better buy ?

Thanks, RJ


----------



## Superior L & L

alldayrj;1017389 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between snow pushers, which makes are a better buy ?
> 
> Thanks, RJ


IMO ProTech is the best value for $$$$$ they are very well built and last a lifetime. There are some "not as well built" brands on the market that will probably hold up but probably not as long as a protect (snowdogg). I would stay away from the home built stuff that goes on EBay. A friend has bought some and after 2-3 plows many of the welds were breaking.


----------



## alldayrj

Can a skidsteer with tires push across a large lot with a snowdogg on it? Its a Gehl 5640 with the coutherweights rated to lift 2500 if that helps. In a 2 ft snow how does that work? I hope i dont sound stupid I have been plowing 10 yrs with trucks and trying to step up my game with the skid steer without too many mistakes!
RJ


----------



## MBK021

im looking into getting in the plowing business but wondering if my truck can handle it.i have a 2005 gmc canyon 4x4.


----------



## Kargoz

*Exposure*

How do I go about getting my name thrown into a hat for getting calls as a substitute driver??


----------



## Kargoz

Aside from word of mouth, how do you guys get exposure out there to drum up business?


----------



## mjcdog27

I've been snowplowing commercially for over 20 years! I've had numerous brands of snowplows. Ive found that Fisher is the most common in my area (NH) and I like the trip edge system over the Trip-Plow (Where the plow itseft folds down when hitting a object) Also Fisher plow parts are easy to fix on the road! All brands have their high points, but Fisher has been very a tough snow plow for me! (11 trucks-All with fisher plows)


----------



## mjcdog27

If the ford is the 6.0l Diesel, Go with the chevy! 6.0l have had numerous problems! Fords are a better plow truck EXCEPT for the 6.0l Diesels!


----------



## woodshop987

*plow for hire*

I'm new to this site and have plowed for only a couple winters. I am dependable will show up when I say I'll show up and will work until the snow stops and the work is done. My # is 630.561.1308 I'm in the dupage area.


----------



## bigcatpip

Hi guys I am new to the site, have been operating heavy equipment for the past 12 years. been trying to make the leap in to snow plow with a truck ( always done it with a wheel loader or a grader) for somebody now I want to do it on my own. 
pip


----------



## woodshop987

if you get started and r looking for someone I'm available


----------



## totalplowing

*How do you estimate?*

I have been in the asphalt paving business for 25 yrs and am now looking to start snow plowing and have no equipment for plowing. I will be starting with private roads and restaurant parking lots. I would like to know the following:

-What kind of trucks are good for snow plowing? What do I look for in a truck?
-What attachments are good to have?
-How do I estimate need for ice removal?
-How do I estimate for snow removal?

I know basics and am looking for year contracts for the Chicagoland area. I know I will have to do an average of snowfall, but what is a good average in this region? Any other comments or advice would be great because I am rather clueless right now.

Thank you guys!Thumbs Up


----------



## tjrider33

I've been plowing for a couple years now but it was for other companies. So this is my first year branching off. So i have two questions. I'm from Chicago and have a 2001 1500 silverado. So I was wondering what would be the best size and type of plow I should purchase for it. I've always plowed with 2500 trucks with 8 foot western plows. I feel like those might be to heavy for my model. Also was wondering how to charge commercial areas. Not sure if I should do a straight seasonal fee or charge for every time I push. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## alex93

So i decided that i wanted to start snow plowing. I have never been in this field and i know nothing about it. So i was wondering If i have a truck what would i need to buy? I know I would need the plow, but are there mounting brackets? What do i need electrical wise? and also if there is anything else I would need to know? 
I will be plowing with a 1999 chevy silverado 1500 4x4.
Thanks


----------



## stark

*Advice on equipment*

Hi there,
Thanks so much for all the helpful posts. I have been plowing for the last 5 or so years working for a large company in town and this year decided to that it was time to start something up with my business partner. Just purchased a 2011 f350, non dually, with the regular alt. We are now looking to outfit it with sander and plow combo. We have mainly large condo complexes with some commercial sites and a section of paved trail. In addition to the truck we have an A300 bobcat with a blower, v blade, and snow bucket. I live in the mountains in Whistler BC Canada and we get a lot of wet heavy snow.

We have been looking at looking at outfitting the truck with a salt/sander and plow and have been looking at, the Henderson gas powered FSP 8' or the electric snowx sp7550. I have read the forums on gas vs electric and it seems like everyone is saying that electric is the way to go. Just wanted to ask if anyone has experience using a new gas motor and if there are any pros for using it. Also wanted to know if anyone has experience using the snowx spreaders and if so how they preformed. I am concerned that the gas powered unit may be too noisy to run in the condo complexes early in the morning when opening sites. But am also concerned that the electric motor may take too much draw on the battery and may not be strong enough to throw the material far very far. We are looking at getting a Boss or Western V blade for the front, I know "v-blades are for people that dont know how to push snow", but when you have long non straight pushes to snow dumps miles away, with wet slop they have their use. Anyways any in-site, advice or experiences using any of this equipment would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time and happy plowing. Pics coming soon.


----------



## scotttinnell

*plow for hire in owatonna,mn*

i am just getting started in the business with my own equiptment and have extra time to sub out.


----------



## vintage steel

*Isolator or not?*

...wrong thread
oops


----------



## joepetrilli

Moneys real tight! How much for both and are they e-books PDF's or paper?


----------



## Lefet

Not new to the site, just haven't spent much time here. Spend it mostly on LS, but I'll be around a tad more!!


----------



## grandview

Lefet;1451424 said:


> Not new to the site, just haven't spent much time here. Spend it mostly on LS, but I'll be around a tad more!!


You buy a plow?Thumbs Up


----------



## Lefet

grandview;1451429 said:


> You buy a plow?Thumbs Up


Not yet, have to hang around here first and make an informed purchase!!


----------



## robertfrantz

Hello to all. I am also new to this forum and still trying to figure out how to make changes for my usr name and ad photos of my equipmet etc. This is all new to me. I am a 62 yr old retired male who is going to do some landscaping and plowing with my son. 
I was wondering if anybody knows the best method for locking the wheels on a trailered John Deere 110 tlb ? I just purchased the JD about a month ago and picked up my new ringo 20 ft. trailer last week.


----------



## minnesnowta937

I have working in the business for sometime and I am now looking to get out on my own. Look forward to talking with everyone and learning the ownership side of the business.


----------



## asap419

Hello Sean & site members...I am also new to the site & business. This will be our first season & we're excited!! Thank you so much for this site!


----------



## Lefet

Just wondering if this is still active....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Lefet;2046715 said:


> Just wondering if this is still active....


Ah, no it's been dead for 3 years?

can I ask you q? why bring it to the top?
I know have only posted in this thread,(3 posts)
so, what is your Q.
Ever get that plow?
and we haven't heard form Sean in a while......

so why now, 3 years latter? 
seeing as you haven't posted in 3 years I thought id ask.


----------



## Lefet

SnoFarmer;2046731 said:


> Ah, no it's been dead for 3 years?
> 
> can I ask you q? why bring it to the top?
> I know have only posted in this thread,(3 posts)
> so, what is your Q.
> Ever get that plow?
> and we haven't heard form Sean in a while......
> 
> so why now, 3 years latter?
> seeing as you haven't posted in 3 years I thought id ask.


Actually yes, I have bought a plow, hence the "bringing it to the top".
Kind of took a 2+ year hiatus, now getting back in the game.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Actually,,,It should be dead.
The OP Sean should have made his statement a sticky and locked it.
jmo.

Yes, this section is a place to ask Q,but not necessarily in this thread.
JMO,

so welcome back,,,,,:waving:

and start a new thread with your concerns.
jmo....

_"Please appreciate this forum that is set up specifically for the beginner. Also, please respect the site professionals and not post your initial questions in the other forums just becasue you think you may receive more attention or more answers._ "


----------

